# Where do you sign up?



## frankie_future infanteer (8 Sep 2005)

Hi I was just wondering where the place is that you sign up to be an army cadet. I had a boring summer and was thinking of joining next year.



       If anyone has any information on the army cadets please write back 

            Thanks


----------



## frankie_future infanteer (8 Sep 2005)

Where are the offices located?

    Thanks


----------



## condor888000 (8 Sep 2005)

Where the units parade normally.

http://www.cadets.ca/directory-repertoire/sear-rech_e.asp

This should help. Enter the first 3 digits of you postal code. Or the province. And it migt be a good idea to select Army to avoid confusion. Have fun.......


----------



## frankie_future infanteer (8 Sep 2005)

Thanks man


----------



## condor888000 (8 Sep 2005)

No prob. Why the forums are here, help each other out.


----------



## frankie_future infanteer (8 Sep 2005)

That's right

   Thanks


----------



## dylan_infantry (8 Sep 2005)

Frank I know a girl that was in cadets so all ask her and join with you.  

dylan c.  peace.   :mg: :fifty:


----------



## reccecrewman (26 Sep 2005)

Y'know Frankie, you must ask a million useless questions on every different forum on this website.  The funny thing is, virtually all of your questions have easy to find answers that you can get without asking them here.  Mods are getting quite annoyed.  Just try finding the answers elsewhere before posting them here.


----------



## Burrows (26 Sep 2005)

Frankie and his homefry Dylan have been dealt with.  That is all.


----------

